# Kernel 2.6.19 [Solved]

## KWhat

2 questions.  Is 2.6.19 ever going to be stable?  Where can I view why it is not stable?Last edited by KWhat on Mon Jan 29, 2007 7:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## didymos

Yes. I don't know.

----------

## Elfan

Is this the kind of information you want for why it is not stable?

https://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=2.6.19+

----------

## didymos

Actually, being less laconic, 2.6.19 was supposed to be stabilized on the 14th of this month.  But, I still don't know why it's still not.

----------

## d2_racing

There is a lot of changes with that kernel.

For exemple, the Section ATAPI/CDROM can be replace with the new PATA/SATA section, so I think they need time to stabilise this release...

----------

## phajdan.jr

 *KWhat wrote:*   

> 2 questions.  Is 2.6.19 ever going to be stable?  Where can I view why it is not stable?

 

If you need it because of new features, just use it. It is stable enough to be released by kernel.org. But if you want to upgrade just because a new kernel is cool or something similar - just wait until gentoo devs make it stable.

----------

## didymos

Well, you might also be interested in unofficially helping to test packages, or just simply curious as to how well something works.  It's easy enough to keep a stable kernel around if problems arise.

----------

## jonnevers

```
user hostname ~ $ uname -a

Linux blue 2.6.19-beyond2 #2 SMP Sat Dec 23 11:07:17 EST 2006 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

user hostname ~ $ uptime

 15:20:14 up 22 days, 20:02,  4 users,  load average: 0.09, 0.07, 0.01
```

http://www.kernel.org

http://www.lkml.org

2.6.20 is the currently unstable branch.

----------

## didymos

Umm, yeah, of the kernel.org releases.  We're talking about portage though, where 2.6.19 is not stable.

----------

## bLUEbYTE84

The is a bug discovered in .19 kernel that may cause filesystem corruption.

There is a mention about this in the GWN, in issue before the last (should be Jan 0x something).

----------

## didymos

They've already fixed that one, but I'm sure that's been a big part of the delay in stabilization.  I think a lot of it has also been because of internal kernel api changes, especially the final demise of config.h in favor of autoconf.h.  That one caused all sorts of stuff to fail.  It's a simple fix, but it's ubiquitous as hell.

----------

## Maleita

```

macunaima macunaima # uname -a

Linux macunaima 2.6.19-gentoo-r4-macunaima #1 SMP Sun Jan 14 14:20:51 BRST 2007 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D  CPU 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

macunaima macunaima # 

```

here work fine!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## didymos

Yes, here too. That's not the point.  It is not stable in portage. That doesn't mean it is unusable; it means it is still in testing because there are unresolved issues with other packages in portage, bugs not yet resolved that will affect a significant number of Gentoo users due to whatever (hardware,etc.), or some other as yet unsolved problems.

----------

## d2_racing

If you want to explore new feature or you just want to take a sneak peek, you can make a new entry in your /boot/grub/grub.conf or lilo and test the new kernel.

For exemple, I use 2 kernel all the time, the latest ~x86 for testing and I use in a daily bases the kernel 2.6.18-r6  :Smile: 

If so easy with portage to test new package or kernel  :Smile: 

----------

## KWhat

Well this post got popular =P

I am just waiting on .19 for the sd card reader support so i can pull save games off the Wii =P  Real mission critical stuff yes i know.  I also know the drivers are avaiable but why install the 3rd party drivers if they are already in the .19 kernel you know.  So thank you all for your help and information I will try and install .19 this weekend.

----------

## d2_racing

Keep in mind, leave a backup kernel, so in case of kernel panic, you can get back on track very fast  :Smile: 

----------

## madisonicus

 *KWhat wrote:*   

> Well this post got popular =P
> 
> I am just waiting on .19 for the sd card reader support so i can pull save games off the Wii =P  Real mission critical stuff yes i know.  I also know the drivers are avaiable but why install the 3rd party drivers if they are already in the .19 kernel you know.  So thank you all for your help and information I will try and install .19 this weekend.

 What's the worst that can happen?  If you have a working kernel already, it's easy as pie to revert.  Unstable doesn't mean evil or anything... it just means buyer beware.

P.S. The 2.6.19-r4 SD card support works great on my laptop.  There's even suspend2-sources for 2.6.19-r1.

----------

## phajdan.jr

 *bLUEbYTE84 wrote:*   

> The is a bug discovered in .19 kernel that may cause filesystem corruption.

 

Wasn't this bug present also in previous releases? AFAIK it was just easier to discover on newer kernels. And there was some revision-bump of older gentoo-sources fixing this issue.

----------

## bLUEbYTE84

 *_ph wrote:*   

>  *bLUEbYTE84 wrote:*   The is a bug discovered in .19 kernel that may cause filesystem corruption. 
> 
> Wasn't this bug present also in previous releases? AFAIK it was just easier to discover on newer kernels. And there was some revision-bump of older gentoo-sources fixing this issue.

 

Would be glad to hear which past gentoo kernel rev. this was patched?

----------

## phajdan.jr

 *Changelog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r6 (26 Dec 2006)
> 
> 26 Dec 2006; Daniel Drake <dsd@gentoo.org>
> ...

 

Some corruption fixes. Maybe it's not that, I'm not sure.

----------

## didymos

 *Quote:*   

> Wasn't this bug present also in previous releases? AFAIK it was just easier to discover on newer kernels. And there was some revision-bump of older gentoo-sources fixing this issue.

 

Yeah, they think it may have been around in some form for a very long time, but that it was just very difficult to trigger.   Linus and others go into it on the LKML, but from what I read, they're still not entirely sure when it originally crept into the kernel, or even if the old version of it qualifies as really being the same bug.

----------

## KWhat

I noticed alot of ati issues with .19 and the notebook its going on has an ati card... so if it comes down to killing my 3d drivers for an sd card reader i think i can wait.  Hopefully .20 will come and and be stable fairly soon.

----------

